# Audi-Powered GT Entrant Spyker Claims Sixth and Eithg Position on Grid at Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Le Mans, France - - Spyker Squadron claimed the sixth and eight position on the 24 hours of Le Mans starting grid. After completing the first qualifying sessions on Wednesday in torrential rain, Thursday’s conditions were perfect with clear skies and a great temperature of 31 degrees centigrade just before the first qualifying session (19:00 – 21:00). 
Both sessions proved to be a spectacle for the race fans who came to see both sessions in large numbers. They were treated to action packed sessions – the times set on the 13,65 km long track were extremely close, with the first six cars in the GT2 class within three seconds. 
All drivers showed to be very competitive in the factory Spyker C8 Spyder GT2Rs and were able to set strong times within tenths of seconds from each other. Number 85, driven by Donny Crevels (NL), Peter Dumbreck (GB) and Tom Coronel (NL), set the sixth quickest time in class while number 86, with Jeroen Bleekemolen (NL), Mike Hezemans (NL) and Jonny Kane (GB) behind the wheel, set the eight time.
The team mainly concentrated on long runs and made a few double stints to test the Michelin tires. The drivers proved to be very quick in the dark, setting the quickest times in class in the second session (22:00 – 24:00), completed partly in total darkness. 
Ronald van de Laar, Spyker Squadron team director: “We are very satisfied with our driver line-up and their performance. We have not suffered any problems and their times are very competitive and not far off from each other. They have successfully accomplished their task”. 
The team is fully prepared and looks with great confidence to the race. The start of the 24 hours of Le Mans is scheduled for upcoming Saturday at 17:00 hrs. Today the team will prepare both Spyker C8 Spyder GT2Rs while the drivers will be presented to the spectators with the traditional parade in the town centre of Le Mans.
For regular updates during the coming days, please visit our website: http://www.spykersquadron.com


----------

